# "Sprung" Moments



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 10, 2012)

So, as I lay in bed just now getting my thoughts together in attempt to fall asleep, I had one in particular I thought would make a neat thread here, and I know I'll forget if I don't write it up now, so, here goes.

Sprung moments. Obviously, getting sprung is an inherently male physical response, but the emotional/sexual response is hardly unique to us men, so this thread is for both sides of the X/Y coin. You all know what I'm talking about. You see and/or hear something in the middle of your everyday doings and suddenly, for some length of time, you are the horniest motherfucker on the planet. Full stop, nosebleed/slackjawed/drooling/horizontal flagpole/poleaxed, Sprung.

So what I want to know is, can you reach back and recall your best Sprung moment. And, if not (or if you just want to anyway), your most common instead/as well.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll start (or try to, very low on battery here).

Best sprung moment. The details are a bit sketchy as it's been a few years, but a little background. This girl who attended the same college as me, we were enrolled in completely different majors and basically had no good reason to ever interact. We both happened to be part of the same group on MySpace, and based on one of her comments I took a look at her profile and then friended her.

Some night after that, we were sitting around, chatting on AIM, when she suddenly starts talking about how much she's been eating lately. And then going into detail, saying she'd been stuffing herself (more-or-less unintentionally) and gaining weight as a result. Now, I'm doing my best to respond normally, but IRL I'm sitting there thinking, "This can't be real, this is a freakin' wet dream." And it was. It read like something that belonged in the Dims library.

I never got the chance to see her in action, but we crossed paths in the stairs on campus, once (we had several classes - and I had an on-campus second job - on the same floor of the same building) and she was definitely thicker than in her MySpace pics when we first started talking. Still cute, though = P But yeah, that's my best Sprung moment.

Most frequent? Well, I work retail. I see a lot of girls/young women/women every day. A select few of them have _very_ nice asses and hips. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Webmaster (Apr 12, 2012)

Those moments do indeed happen. But I never really found a rhyme or reason why and how. Sure, there are the things that we know excite us, but when and why a "sprung" moment happens has always been an unpredictable mystery to me.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah, I know. I was more looking for group reminiscence, rather than try to explain the activity. I've put thought into it and I still don't know exactly why it happens most of the time.

I can at least say that with some age it happens less frequently at embarrassing times, though. High school was murder...


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 14, 2012)

I just remembered one...

I was walking around in an electronic equipment room at work one evening, with a few other ladies sitting nearby, one of them having a luscious body I wanted desparately to explore naked. I was sleepy and out of coffee, and simply having been stealing glances at her exaggerated feminine attributes I was ready for action. Not paying my surroundings much attention at that moment, I rub my sleepy eyes and hear her say, "oh, shit!" I looked at her to see what got her so alarmed, and I see her looking at me with a smile and suprised look on her face. Not wanting to give myself away, I had to ask with all the innocence I could muster but it was no use; my pants weren't concealing my state of affairs, and all I could do was smile sheepishly.

I was married at the time, but looking back I wonder, because of the general reaction, what might have happened if I weren't...


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 15, 2012)

Captain Save said:


> I just remembered one...
> 
> I was walking around in an electronic equipment room at work one evening, with a few other ladies sitting nearby, one of them having a luscious body I wanted desparately to explore naked. I was sleepy and out of coffee, and simply having been stealing glances at her exaggerated feminine attributes I was ready for action. Not paying my surroundings much attention at that moment, I rub my sleepy eyes and hear her say, "oh, shit!" I looked at her to see what got her so alarmed, and I see her looking at me with a smile and suprised look on her face. Not wanting to give myself away, I had to ask with all the innocence I could muster but it was no use; my pants weren't concealing my state of affairs, and all I could do was smile sheepishly.
> 
> I was married at the time, but looking back I wonder, because of the general reaction, what might have happened if I weren't...



Oh, that sounds evil. And jealousy-inducing.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 21, 2012)

That kind of stuff happened to me all the time. I really can't pinpoint the best moment but I can name a few.

I had known a girl since 2005 and she was always on the chubbier side. I'd guess to say she was 170 pounds when we first met. I was chatting with her in January 2008 and she said "I just fell off the scale" I'm like "Tripping or from in shock?" She "In shock" Me "Why" Her "223.8" 50 pounds in 3 years and I damn near fell out of my chair...too bad she was engaged.

Hell, watching clips of weigh ins from paysite models that I hadn't seen in a while usually got me to go "Holy shit!"

Then there was one time back in high school a friend of mine was over my house and she was wearing tight leggings. At one point she bent over to pick up one of my dvd binders I had on the ground and needless to say I admired every inch of her. Maybe a bit too much because she said "Talk to my face, not to my ass" as if she knew I was watching.

Actually, one of my favorite moments was also one of my firsts. The first time I read The Mountain of Geneva had me laying awake for 3 nights straight wondering why it was so hot.

Then there's the obligatory first time I saw my fiancee naked which anyone can understand why that would get me or anyone in that position "sprung"

I could go on but I'm sure everyone's bored now.


----------



## supersizebbw (Apr 26, 2012)

love this thread!


----------



## zxc098 (Jun 2, 2012)

Was working in an office a few years back and this one girl who was around her mid twenties same age as me, was sitting in the lunch room with some other ladies and going on about how some clients had asked her if she was pregnant earlier that day, she wasn't.

She then went on to tell all the other women about how she had just gone shopping on the weekend and discovered that she had gone from a size 10 to a 12 and had gotten bigger "here, here and here" whilst pointing at her butt, waistline and boobs.

Before lunch was over one of the ladies offered the girl a chip, to which she replied with a moan "Oh I really shouldn't my hips cant afford to get any wider, your gonna make me so fat!"

Funny thing is this girl always ate McDonald's, KFC or Burger King for Lunch.

Used to always wear tight clingy turtle neck tops, and fitting office style dress pants that showed of her voluptuous curves.

Thank god I was sitting down at the time.

SPRUNG!

I have worked in many offices over the years with young women, who at some point or other will start to go on about their weight.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 2, 2012)

zxc098 said:


> Was working in an office a few years back and this one girl who was around her mid twenties same age as me, was sitting in the lunch room with some other ladies and going on about how some clients had asked her if she was pregnant earlier that day, she wasn't.
> 
> She then went on to tell all the other women about how she had just gone shopping on the weekend and discovered that she had gone from a size 10 to a 12 and had gotten bigger "here, here and here" whilst pointing at her butt, waistline and boobs.
> 
> ...



And why didn't you attempt to say hi at some point? Not while she was having lunch with her friends of course but at the office or something? Be like "Hey can i borrow your pen for a second. Thanks. Oh I'm sorry, whats your name. My name is (your name)." Good to go


----------



## zxc098 (Jun 2, 2012)

Because i already knew her, and she was married.

HAHA although who cares about that right


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jun 4, 2012)

i had a wonderfully pear-shaped ex who had a pretty big appetite, and never hesitated to act on it. there was one morning when we were both getting dressed for work, and she realized that none of her jeans fit. she was a bit concerned, and asked "how did i get so big?" while she was genuinely upset, i was silently sprung as HELL to hear her say it as she slid on a pair of leggings. 

interestingly enough, she had a best friend who had an enormous, round belly and i did everything in my power to not get caught staring when they would eat together, which seemed to happen often.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 5, 2012)

zxc098 said:


> Because i already knew her, and she was married.
> 
> HAHA although who cares about that right



Well I care about marriage so I don't blame you for not going after her. Still, wouldn't hurt to say hi just to be friendly if you hadn't already.


----------

